# Koerster landed in my mbx today



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Woo Hoo 

Something to do while my husband gets his rotator cuff worked on tomorrow.But I can't wait.

So here it is, almost 10pm and I am getting ready to sit down with a cup of coffee and read.

We are a sad lot we are.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

What is Koerster?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maddy Freemont said:


> What is Koerster?



http://www.dbs-sar.com/bio.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Field-Operations-Guide-Search-Rescue/dp/1879471159

http://www.lawlink.com/profile/4557


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I just ordered it.....YAY


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

PM me with an email address and team name if you are interested in submitting numbers for stats - we are talking with someone in GA who is very involved in this. The more numbers plugged in the more reliable the statistics.

Statistics are just that but there is a lot of other useful info in there and some good specialtiy questions for the LPQ -


----------

